# Qs re voluntary redundancy



## newseeker1 (23 Jan 2009)

Hi
Might be facing option of voluntary redundancy.  Never been in this sitution some some questions


Are job seekers allowance and/or job seekers benefit means tested or is it just job seekers allowance that is means tested?
Would someone not receive Jobseeker's Benefit due to fact they dont have sufficient PRSI contributions
Does redundancy payment (Both redundancy from company and from government) you receive get taken into account in terms of whether you would receive job seekers allowance and/or job seekers benefit
Are you entitled to both job seeekers allowance and job seekers benefit or is it just one of them
Is the amount of redundancy per week based on current salary and is it on gross or net pay
What are the tax implications on redundancy amount
Do the government pay 2 weeks for every year of service or is it just a one off payment of 2 weeks
Any other information think might be relevant
Thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jan 2009)

Hi Scotty,

Welfarite's excellent key post here should answer a lot of your questions.

You may also find a lot of this info on www.citizensinformation.ie


----------

